# Socialisation pre-immunisations



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Making final preparations for Morris's arrival, and trying to make sure that he gets proper socialisation despite the fact that we're fairly new to the area (Sheffield) and therefore don't have massive numbers of friends to invite over (although those we've got are coming with partners, children, friends we've never met... ;D).

The challenge is that I know you're supposed to get them to see as much as possible before they're 12 weeks, and as during most of that time he won't be fully immunised I've been trying to think where I can take him that is safe. 

I'm taking him to the workplace of a temporary job I had, and to meet my new work colleagues as there will be lots of nice people in, and no chance of dogs. I'm even going to take him to my hairdressers who were very excited about the prospect of a visiting puppy! However I was wondering if anyone had any ideas for the best way of carrying him about for this. I don't want to pay loads for a carrier he'll grow out of really quickly, but think that in my arms neither he or I will be comfy for long! Any ideas? How did everyone else get around this stage?

Thanks as always!


----------



## lilygirl (Jun 10, 2013)

I found a travel crate for my 10 week old girl at a garage sale. It was $10. It was actually a pretty large crate and we use it for travel and not every day where we have a larger crate w/ a divider. I had a "puppy hour" where I invited over only well vac, well behaved dogs and that went really well. I have been told that is safe. The humans socialized and had beverages while the dogs chased and played for hours. Hope that helps!


----------



## dig1tal (Jun 3, 2013)

Some might scoff, but I've been using a laundry basket with a towel and chew toys in it to transport my 9 week old Oslo. I keep the pup basket in the passenger seat and pet him while driving. It's relaxing for both of us. At his current growth rate Oslo will probably need something bigger in 3-4 weeks. I should also add that he's very well behaved during car rides.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

We also socialized our pup with other vetted dogs before fully vaccinated. Friends with healthy well behaved dogs were fine. Wilson is 8 months now and he loves everyone. Seriously glad Et made such efforts to socialize.

Btw - we also didn't have many friends since we were new to the area. We just made friends with other people out walking their dogs! Talked to them a bit and set up a short playtime. That's all there was to it


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Loved the laundry basket idea!

Savannah was transported in the cat's carrier until she outgrew it. Even without knowing many people in the area, you might ask the people you do know (or your new neighbors) if they have a cat carrier you can borrow for a week or so. Most cats don't travel around that much, so you might find one that is available.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

A checklist for socialization:

http://info.drsophiayin.com/Portals/13722/docs/DrYinPupSocializationList.pdf


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Laundry basket! Genius! I walk everywhere which will be great when the viz is bigger but too much when it's wee, especially pre-shots. So maybe I'll try to borrow a big cat carrier, or fashion some kind of a strap onto my wash basket ;D

That's a great list, I've sent it to my work email to print out. Thank you!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Maybe you could find a second hand stroller/pram. Sure people will think you're crazy for carting your puppy around like a baby, but then you are getting a vizsla. We're all crazy.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

That is an amazing idea  My partner would think I had completely lost it... I got a slightly quizzical look the other day when I called the (currently empty) crate/playpen/chewtoy area the new baby room! 

I'm going to try to find some sort of hold-all maybe, with as solid a bottom as possible... or a cat basket... or very possibly a laundry basket or a pram. I'm very happy to join the madness.


----------

